# a "?" about my reactor



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

My Co2 diffuser doesn't seem to be cutting it as of late, so i decided to try a DIY reactor...well it's now 11PM and all i could find was to try this out is a little plastic cup. From the videos i saw on youtube they look really pretty simple!! So i took my aquaclear powerhead and cut a little hole into the cup just big enough for the powerhead output to go in....with the cup facing down i can just drill a small hole into the top of this cup for the CO2 output hose to go into...right? does something this simple really work? I turned on my CO2 for a few minutes to see how it worked and it seemed to do just fine...but i wont know until i can test the water. I think i asked everything....but one....i use a KH test kit....if the PPM is high (by high i mean in the 100's) does that mean theres to much CO2 in my water or the other way around? thanks in advance and I hope you guys can help!!!


----------



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

no one have any input? anda:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You need a drop checker to see if you have enough CO2. You use 4dkh water in the drop checker and put in ph test reagent. When it turns light green you have 20-30 ppm of CO2 in your tank.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm a little confused by your description. Could you draw a picture or something?


----------



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well my drop checker came in and my reactor seems to be chugging my Co2 right alot!! so i guess i answered my own "?"


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

What you created was a bell diffuser. Its effectiveness depends upon the area of the CO2 bubble faceing the tank water, wider is more efficient. The CO2 rich bubble losing CO2 by diffusion into the tank water and gaining other elements of dissolved gas from the tank water by diffusion. The bubble must be kept CO2 rich with the CO2 supply from the generator. A few over flow bubble escaping the bell keeps the bubble inside even richer in CO2.

The bell diffuser is a passive diffuser and quite competent for small tanks.


----------



## Sandman333 (Jan 25, 2008)

The reactor you built sounds like the reactor pictured in this link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...co2-guide-pictures-recipes-10.html#post290709

It is not a passive diffuser, since you are using the powerhead. Most uses of this design have a sponge at the bottom of the tube (in your case a cup) to prevent any bubbles from leaving, only allowing water with dissolved co2 to escape.


----------



## happybob59 (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, my tank is a 40G so...this probably isnt the best way for it to be injected....id like to keep my diffuser but it doesnt seem to dissolve very well...are there any other difusser types to try out using a powerhead?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can try the CO2 mist method, using a powerhead. See http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7893-needle-wheel-pump-rotors.html#post357610 for one way to do that. It is a simple DIY project, and the cost is just a powerhead. Many people have found they got improved plant pearling and growth using CO2 mist, so it is a proven method.


----------

